# Shower Trays



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I am finally getting round to repairing the hole in my shower tray but I really need to know what it is made of?

Is it High Impact Styrene?
GRP?
ABS?

The repair will be made with fibreglass underneath and then a fine mixture of P38 and resin on the top which should be quite smooth. I'm then thinking of blowing over the whole thing with some Plasticote (which doesn't work on High Impact Styrene)

Can anyone give me the definitive answer?


----------

